# John Muir Trail Pics



## Buck (Dec 5, 2003)

Howdy, folks!  For those of you interested in hiking the John Muir Trail, I hiked it this last summer and it is a spectacular trail!  I took zillions of photos and uploaded quite a few (and I'm still scanning and uploading more every few days), so if anyone is interested in seeing the sights of the JMT, follow the link!  Thanks, and happy trails!

http://www.photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=334185


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 5, 2003)

Great photographs! Do they make any punctuation marks stronger than the exclamation point? Almost every shot is a masterpiece. I love the panoramas and the waterfall/rainbow shots. It seems there are some great photographers on this board--perfect learning environment.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 6, 2003)

My jaw is still on the floor. As if the JMT wasn't enough on its own, your photos are *incredible*. I'm floored at just how stunning they are, from the colors to the excellent compositions. I'm assuming you used a polarized filter ... any other interesting touches?

This does it - I'm hauling the SLR out of retirement next spring and loading it up with Fuji Velvia.


----------



## Buck (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words!  I just let the scenery do the work, you can't take a bad pic on this trail!  As for camera gear, I used a Canon Elan 7 and shot with Fuji Velvia 50 slide film.  I also hauled a lightweight tripod with me which I used for the low-light shots.  As for filters, I only used them when needed, but the most useful filters for me are the graduated neutral density filters.  I carried four Galen Rowell /Singh-Ray GND's, both in 2 stop and 3 stop version, both hard and soft.  They help greatly by allowing me to balance the lighting conditions.  I also carried a Moose warming polarizer.  I carried two lenses... an ultra wide angle Canon 17-40mm and a Canon 70-200.  It was extra weight carrying this stuff, but since I love photography, it was worth it.  On each of the photos in the album you can see the stats of what was used for each photo.  Like I always say, I'm not a great photographer, I just go to great places!  Thanks again!


----------



## Camel (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Buck! 

Awesome pictures, incredible trail...I would definitely hike it again!

Now which one to borrow for my desktop...hmm...


----------

